# DD-WRT for Linksys E1000?



## hat (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a Linksys E1000 router, and I haven't really messed with anything in a while, so I figured I would try flashing it with DD-WRT. Problem is, when I go here and type Linksys E1000, I see results for v1.0 and v2.0, but nothing for v2.1, which is what I have. Does anyone have any experience with messing with an E1000 v2.1? I feel half tempted to just try flashing it with the 2.0 firmware, but that's probably a very bad idea and I _really_ don't have the cash to spend on a new router.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/Capture055.jpg

Although read through the thread.
http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewto...start=15&sid=807d6300e8e381abf4bc7fe5c90ece75

I have yet to flash mine because I don't need any of the advanced features of DD-WRT.


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2011)

Got the file, will read through the thread and try to flash tomorrow. If they made an official build, I wonder why it's not on their main page along with the 1.0 and 2.0...?

I don't need any advanced features, just looking for a slimmer, less clunky firmware I guess. I figure DD-WRT might give better performance than the stock firmware.


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright, flashed a few hours ago and all looks good. I can even play with my wireless transmitter power level... too bad I don't have any wireless devices, or a dwelling large enough for that to matter if I did. ;/


----------

